# ebay fraud...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

I really don't want to bring attention to this guys auction, but this color car WAS NOT made by me. We never did a metallic gold. Other than silver chrome, we've never done any 55's that come even close to metallic.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DASH-VERY-RARE-...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Maybe....*

Lenny,

The ad says:
_DASH MOTOR SPORTS MADE THIS 55 METALLIC CHEV! I EMAILED MY DASH DISTRIBUTOR AND HE HAS NEVER SEEN THIS CAR! HERE IS QUITE ,POSSIBLY! THE RAREST CAR EVER MADE BY THE DASH CORPORATION!_ 

Maybe it is so rare, you didn't actually make it! Thanks for letting us know. Nobody likes a guy who is ripping off one of the best supporters of our hobby!

Russ


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

fleaBay is full of B.S. like this.

And such a reasonable BIN price 

Whatever.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

not to mention a beauty of a rattle can spray job, just horrible.
Dan, I would email him and tell him if he didn't remove the item you would report him to ebay.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'd notify Ebay right off the bat. I noticed the seller has a 100% positive feedback score. I wonder who has been ripped off by this seller and doesn't know it. Randy.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't understand the fuss, he states it's an after market paint job in his discription. 
Are you guys saying that it's wrong to buy a body, customize it and then sell it? 

Besides, who's going to pay him 80 bucks for it anyway? 

Also, I think it would have looked much better with the original chrome


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Jimmy he changed the listing this AM....last night it very loudly proclaimed the car was a rare never before seen _Dash_ color and that he only added the flames. It said his "distributor" got it from Dash in a regular order.

:freak:


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe everything he touches turns to gold? I think
a material that is a much darker brown suits the car
better.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

We need to be careful on this one. We went and checked out his feed backs and not only, is he's at 100%, but has 1115 feed back. he's doing something honest. We know for a fact, that some guys get a hold of some old...new in the package cars, that's been out of rotaion for awhile. What they do, is add their own little twist & turns on the cars and can say anything, but if you don't know...then it's your dollars he's getting buy you not knowing. If guys like you....can read and see what's at hand for him...you can break him/them down and make them change to truth about what they are selling. That is very bad business, if you are listing something, that's not really what it is....is "BAD" for the person, whos looking for that in particular.

Good Looking Out Guys. We Will Do The same.

Thx All!
RCR/PitMats


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

MARCUS said:


> We need to be careful on this one. We went and checked out his feed backs and not only, is he's at 100%, but has 1115 feed back. he's doing something honest. We know for a fact, that some guys get a hold of some old...new in the package cars, that's been out of rotaion for awhile. What they do, is add their own little twist & turns on the cars and can say anything, but if you don't know...then it's your dollars he's getting buy you not knowing. If guys like you....can read and see what's at hand for him...you can break him/them down and make them change to truth about what they are selling. That is very bad business, if you are listing something, that's not really what it is....is "BAD" for the person, whos looking for that in particular.
> 
> Good Looking Out Guys. We Will Do The same.
> 
> ...


The Dash email address is available on the Dash website. I never received any inquiry from this guy about this car. One email to me could have cleared this up. His original ad said that his distributor gets '6 of everything from Dash'. If that's true, then I'll ask the distributor what's up.

We never made this car in this color. I pack all the orders myself and it's possible but highly unlikely that a 'factory error' like this would have made it past me.

Dan

Dash Motorsports
[email protected]torsports.com


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Dan! If you're the 1, who's packing all the orders and it's your job. You know what you have & don't have. That's about the size of it.

Thx Dan!
RCR/PitMats


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe he got took by a clever shyster.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dan,
Even if it was a supposedly an original Dashs', the regulars would have seen that it's not of your quality and not bid. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Dan,
> Even if it was a supposedly an original Dashs', the regulars would have seen that it's not of your quality and not bid. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


yup, just one look tells the story...


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*More Fraud*

Here is a fraud car. ebay # 280238246945. Its a Autoworld 55 body advertised as a AFX. Some poor fool even asked if all the body tabs are all there. What a surprise they are all there! LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have been emailed by Curt and I really believe that he thought he had a very rare Dash 55. He has over 1100 feedbacks on Ebay all positive. You don't get these by defrauding your buyers. He told me that some of youse have been rough on him and that's between youse and him. I think he has tried to make this right after learning the harsh facts that it was NOT a rare car. As for me I have dealt with Curt in the past and will do so in the future. 
He seems to genuinely feel bad about this and doesn't wanna be blacklisted for what he feels (and so do I) was an honest mistake. here's a except from one of his emails (it has been edited by me to exclude names):

Dear win43,

Hi win43, thank you for the email! I hope there are no hard feelings between any of us! I particularly do not want Dan mad at me, being Dash Inc... 
The thing is I truly believed I had a very rare Dash product indeed! My apology has been typed and can be seen in my listing, I also lowered the price! item# 310060883368. 

You seem a decent fellow to me and this is why I am telling you. I don't want to be black balled because I am not part of the circle! It wouldn't be fair! If you think there could be unpleasant ramifications from this could you let me know so I can prepare myself? 
Thank you, best regards....Curt 

I am not a personal friend of Curt's. I do believe him. And I hope others can give the man some slack.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice follow through Win! Oils well dat ends well.

Funny that he would be worried about being blacklisted by a small group of slot -tards!

Better set him straight Jerry.

Think about it ....a drop in the bucket...I mean relative to the total amount of actual viewers he has on the bay.

...even funnier when ya consider that we ride Boosa like one of those kiddy rocket ships in front of the department store and he continues on fingering newbie's wallets as ever before.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Gotta chime in here as well, 1100 positive feedbacks Never come by accident.
The guy Changed the Description when he was made aware of the mix up, Case Closed.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Boy I sent him a email saying he should check with Dan as I didn't believe it was a real Dash paint, was fine then he sends me one saying ok I changed and I thought good man.. then 5 minutes later he sends one saying you owe me an apology. I replied for what? he said for doubting him.. I of course replied I didn't post the car for sale without doing the research. no whe sends me 4-5 mails a day saying I should apologize.. i told him to go get screwed and get a life the kids a tard. I forwarded his emails to ebay with a complaint. I guess he may have been getting some static from some but I just sent him dashes website and told him to check with Dan, he called me Dans lapdog a moron ( ok he got the right..lol) mean ( because I tired to help.. no offense he did it on purpose look at his other cars all similar paint styles he painted that car and got caught.. no one gets that upset unless they are guilty.. lets see how many + he has 6 months from now when buyers no longer worry about retalitory stikes I bet it will no longer be spotless...I wouldn't buy air in a submarine from this kid.


Dave




win43 said:


> I have been emailed by Curt and I really believe that he thought he had a very rare Dash 55. He has over 1100 feedbacks on Ebay all positive. You don't get these by defrauding your buyers. He told me that some of youse have been rough on him and that's between youse and him. I think he has tried to make this right after learning the harsh facts that it was NOT a rare car. As for me I have dealt with Curt in the past and will do so in the future.
> He seems to genuinely feel bad about this and doesn't wanna be blacklisted for what he feels (and so do I) was an honest mistake. here's a except from one of his emails (it has been edited by me to exclude names):
> 
> Dear win43,
> ...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Here is a fraud car. ebay # 280238246945. Its a Autoworld 55 body advertised as a AFX. Some poor fool even asked if all the body tabs are all there. What a surprise they are all there! LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:



I sent this guy the following message:

"Dear tbsand,

Are you sure that is an AFX 55 Chevy? It looks like an Auto World body on an AFX chassis. You can tell easily by the rear wheel wells. Your yellow one looks like AFX, but this blue one looks like AW.

Regards,
Mike U III"

He responded:

"You are probably right. I just know the chassis is AFX."

Yet he didn't update his auction, or post my question and his response.

And he has 100% feedback rating.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate to say it, but I think Coach is right here, If you look at some of his other cars sold he even sold one with the same flame decals? And someone with that many M.M. and autoworld cars knows what Dan is selling.... hmmmmm.

Suckers getting some good money for them too, I should start popping the chrome wheels off johnny lightning diecasts and glueing them on the tjet rims again, looks great, but they tend to fall off and "wiggle" when you run them, thats why I stopped doing it.


----------



## Ray Hightower (Jun 22, 2008)

*55 dash silver metallic mishap*



lenny said:


> I really don't want to bring attention to this guys auction, but this color car WAS NOT made by me. We never did a metallic gold. Other than silver chrome, we've never done any 55's that come even close to metallic.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DASH-VERY-RARE-...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I saw this car that this guy said was a dash, I think it is, look at his photo's, you will have to magnify them! The car that he bought and tried to push off as rare! The item # is 360059453120,..........
I am new and I like old afx in very good shape! Let me know!
Call me Hightower....thanks Hightower!


----------



## Ray Hightower (Jun 22, 2008)

*Take a look sethndaddy, I am a newbie so help teach me!*



sethndaddy said:


> I hate to say it, but I think Coach is right here, If you look at some of his other cars sold he even sold one with the same flame decals? And someone with that many M.M. and autoworld cars knows what Dan is selling.... hmmmmm.
> 
> Suckers getting some good money for them too, I should start popping the chrome wheels off johnny lightning diecasts and glueing them on the tjet rims again, looks great, but they tend to fall off and "wiggle" when you run them, thats why I stopped doing it.


I saw this dudes stuff, not too bad really!, but I know where he got the silver metallic Dash from, the one he was passing as "Very Rare" and he backed out quick once he was set right! Look at item # 360059453120!
Let me know what ya think!
By the way, do you like or are interested in old AFX? That's kinda how I got my start! Thanks.....Hightower...


----------



## MrG (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I think that you are getting a little out of hand about this 55 Chevy deal. Why don't you LOOK at the person that the car was bought from. The listing that he got it from tells all that he might have been taken himself!!! I have bought cars from this person and never had second thoughts. With 100% FB and over 1100 closed auctions I think you guys are just looking to slam anyone, anytime you have the chance to. But this time I think you are the ones that should be slammed for jumping the gun!!! This guy puts time, money and effort into what he does and if you don't like his finished product you don't have to buy it. If there was a mistake he revised it once he found out that it was not what it appeared to be. What has this hobby come to??? Are you all perfect? I guess NOT...


----------



## Ray Hightower (Jun 22, 2008)

MrG said:


> Hey Guys,
> I think that you are getting a little out of hand about this 55 Chevy deal. Why don't you LOOK at the person that the car was bought from. The listing that he got it from tells all that he might have been taken himself!!! I have bought cars from this person and never had second thoughts. With 100% FB and over 1100 closed auctions I think you guys are just looking to slam anyone, anytime you have the chance to. But this time I think you are the ones that should be slammed for jumping the gun!!! This guy puts time, money and effort into what he does and if you don't like his finished product you don't have to buy it. If there was a mistake he revised it once he found out that it was not what it appeared to be. What has this hobby come to??? Are you all perfect? I guess NOT...


MrG, that was pretty intense! I guess a good message to us all! The first thing that most of us want to do is throw rocks, it makes for a better story, without a head count it ain't much good!


----------

